

Elliptic Curve Cryptography Patents - hendzen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECC_patents

======
devx
Google should buy the ECC patents from Blackberry and set them free. They
probably want some of their patents anyway, and Blackberry is about to sell
them very soon.

